# Need garage or shed to rent in summit county



## Tylermon (Jan 27, 2004)

I am working at A-basin this winter an so far, only have the back of my truck to reside in. does anyne have an empty (or nearly empty) garage or shed that they would rent me for relatively cheap? I am very conspicuous, and you';d never know I was there. Thanks, Tyler 970-443-9053, [email protected]


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

dude,
get yourself on craiglist, buy a beater camper and reside in the lot.


----------

